# Zu machen sind



## IsaacDMQ

Soy un principiante.estoy confundido como se traduciria "zu machen sind" en este texto:  _scrooge und der geist wohnen einer betriebs-weihnachtsfeier bei,die scrooge deutlich macht,mit wie wenigen(finanziellen) Anstrengungen Menschen sehr glücklich "zu machen sind".  _Me gustaria tambien que me explicaran todo acerca de "zu machen sind".No lo comprendo.​


----------



## Alemanita

IsaacDMQ said:


> Soy un principiante. Estoy confundido cómo se traduciría "zu machen sind" en este texto:  S_crooge und der Geist wohnen einer Betriebs-Weihnachtsfeier bei, die Scrooge deutlich macht, mit wie wenigen (finanziellen) Anstrengungen Menschen sehr glücklich "zu machen sind".  _Me gustaría tambien que me explicaran todo acerca de "zu machen sind". No lo comprendo.​



Hola, qué tal, Isaac.
Te corregí algunas cositas en tu texto, tanto en la puntuación y acentuación en castellano como en la ortografía en alemán, para los futuros lectores.
Gracias por proporcionar el contexto.
Glücklich machen: poner contento, hacer feliz.
La expresión es un especie de voz pasiva. Yo traduciría, en este contexto: 'se puede hacer felices a la gente'.
Espera que vengan los expertos en gramática con mejores explicaciones y mejores traducciones.
Espero haberte sido útil.-


----------



## lagartija68

Alemanita said:


> 'se puede hacer felices a la gente'.


"se puede hacer feliz a la gente"
"se puede hacer felices a las personas"


----------



## Tonerl

lagartija68 said:


> _*"se puede hacer feliz a la gente*_" _*!!!    *[_QUOTE]


----------



## anahiseri

el párrafo es complicadillo, Isaaq.
la traducción literal (o casi literal) tal vez te ayude.
_  Menschen---  sehr glücklich  ---  "zu machen     sind"_
las personas  ----   muy felices   --   de hacer       son
las personas  ---  muy felices    --   pueden hacerse .  
Ojo:  muchas veces se traduce por "deber" en vez de "poder".
Das ---  ist ---   sofort   ---  zu tun.
Esto --- es   ---enseguida --   de hacer.
Esto      ---   enseguida   ---debe hacerse.
             Es ist    ---  einfach,    ---diese Übungen    --- zu machen.
             Es    ----  sencillo        ---   estos ejercicios    --  de  hacer.
             Estos ejercicios son sencillos de hacer.


----------



## IsaacDMQ

Ya eso es aleman avanzado,verdad?


----------



## anahiseri

sí


----------

